# Maggiore-Simplon-Geneva possible without a vignette?



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Working on a return route from Stressa on Lake Maggiore to Macon in France.

The most appealing is via Domodossola - Simplon Pass - Brig - Martigny - Evian - then the A40 around Geneva and westwards.

Don't want to buy a vignette for Switzerland as will travel on non motorway while there, do we still have to buy a vignette as we are 4.6t GVW?

Thanks


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

No, you have to fill out and pay for a Heavy vehicle tax form 15.91 at the border if you are over 3500kg regardless of whether you travel on Swiss autoroutes or not.

Loads about this in the Switzerland forum, >this< will start you off.

Pete


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Blimey Pete, that was fast.

Just took a 2 minute look and see there is a 1 day option, that would suit us just fine.

Can't thank you enough


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry Veevee but the charge is CHF3.25 per day for your vehicle but with a minimum charge of CHF25. You should buy a 10 day block which enables you to choose your own days of use whilst in Switzerland. This is your cheapest option assuming a return trip.

Ron


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Ah, that's a pity as only want to traverse a small section of Switzerland as per my route. The idea was to travel through the mountains either side of the Simplon and only take a day to do it.

It may still work out for the best as it may save in tolls and fuel as the alternative is to go via Milan and south of Mont Blanc, again first to Macon.

I'll do some costings this evening but 25 SF may be worth it for the pleasure of the route anyway.

Thank you


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Veevee - I think your right and it will be money well spent. 

One other thought though. I hope that your not towing because if you are that will be a vignette and CHF40 just for the trailer. Ain't life complicated?

Ron

Correction - another heavy vehicle tax in your case.


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

We have decided to use the Simplon route unless the weather is poor, in which case we will use the Montblanc Tunnel.

The total costs are interesting insomuch that the MB Tunnel is the least over 3 routes between Stresa and Macon, and the fastest.

Thanks for all your help, I'll try to remember to post a couple of photos at the end of September when we are back.


----------

